# اسطوانة للبدائل الالكترونية



## haci farid (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الى اعظاء و زوار المنتدى الكريم
هذا اول موظوع لي المنتدى اتمنى ان ينال اعجاب الجميع 
الموظوع عبارة عن اسطوانة للبدائل الالكترونية مقسمة الى 9 اجزاء معها السريال جاهزة للحرق على السيدي روم
رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/148908750/VRTDISK2006.rar
المرجوا الردود لاخوكم haci farid


----------



## haci farid (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الردود


----------



## التوزري (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amsaad (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز كل عام و أنت بخير و بارك الله فيك.
 حقا هذه المشاركة أكثر من رائعة جزاك الله كل الخير 
و لكن الاسطوانة في نهاية اعدادها على الكمبيوترتظهر رسالة ارفق لك صورتها و بالتالى لا يعمل البرنامج نهائيا فمن فضلك أخبرني كيف أتعامل مع هذه الرسالة 
صور الرسالة بالمرفقات و لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## مهندسه ميشوو (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيه جدااا لك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (9 ديسمبر 2008)

amsaad قال:


> أخي العزيز كل عام و أنت بخير و بارك الله فيك.
> حقا هذه المشاركة أكثر من رائعة جزاك الله كل الخير
> و لكن الاسطوانة في نهاية اعدادها على الكمبيوترتظهر رسالة ارفق لك صورتها و بالتالى لا يعمل البرنامج نهائيا فمن فضلك أخبرني كيف أتعامل مع هذه الرسالة
> صور الرسالة بالمرفقات و لك جزيل الشكر.


نعم انا مرت علي هذه المشكلة ولكن شرحها طويل وعقد جدا 
اذ انه يجب عليك ان تقوم بعمل سواقة وهمية ثم نسخ ملف الازو عليها ومن ثم تثبيت البرنامج من السواقة الوهمية ولا يجب عليك نسخ البرنامج على قرص سي دي فارغ 
ويجب عليك استخدام برنامج للسواقات الوهمية ولاكن بالنهاية البرنامج سيعمل


----------



## haci farid (9 ديسمبر 2008)

amsaad قال:


> أخي العزيز كل عام و أنت بخير و بارك الله فيك.
> حقا هذه المشاركة أكثر من رائعة جزاك الله كل الخير
> و لكن الاسطوانة في نهاية اعدادها على الكمبيوترتظهر رسالة ارفق لك صورتها و بالتالى لا يعمل البرنامج نهائيا فمن فضلك أخبرني كيف أتعامل مع هذه الرسالة
> صور الرسالة بالمرفقات و لك جزيل الشكر.


عذرا على عدم التوضيح
اما بعد
هذه السطوانة عبارة عن بدائل القطع الالكترونية من ترانسيستورات و دايودات و ايسيهات بلاضافة الى قطع الاجهزة الحديثة smd وهي تعتبر اكبر موسوعة حوالي 150000
قطعة الكترونية
و هذه صورها













طريقة التنصيب
حمل برنامج التالي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17037924/b80a6318/daemon_tools_v4091.html?s=1
بعد التنصيب








ستضهر ايقونة حمراء في شريط المهام اضغط عليها بزر الفئرة الايمن
اذهب الى-virtuel cd/dvd-rom
ثم device:0 no media

mount imageثم ادخل السطوانة بعد فك الضغط 
بعدها ستجد بداخله برنامج اسطوانه البدائل مكتمله ملفاته وابدأ تسطيب اسطوانه البدائل2006 والسريال عندك انتمنى من الله ان يكون شرحى يفيدكم فى تشغيل اسطوانه البدائل 2006 وربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله


----------



## amsaad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز أعتذر لأنني أتعبتك معى و لكن باذن الله تثاب على ذلك من الله.
 فبعد تنفيذ ما قلت سابقا من استخدام السواقة الوهمية لاعداد البرنامج ظهرت نفس الرسالة و بعدها يرفض البرنامج العمل و الرسالة في المرفقات ألا يوجد حل لذلك و قد جربت كل ما ذكرت من خطوات و لك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## ramzi-eng (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks my friend*​


----------



## haci farid (13 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز لقد حدث لي نفس الامر .اكثر من 7 ساعات حتى اكتشفت الامر اليك الحل
اذهب الى 
ابدا...
2- tous les programmes
accessoires -3
outils systeme -4
restauration de system -5
سيضهر لك جدول اعد تهيئة جهازك الى ما قبل تسطيب الاسطوانة 3 ايام او 4
بعد التهيئة قم بتسطيب الاسطوانة و لابد ان تبدا بلبرنامج 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/17037924...v4091.html?s=1
و اتبع الخطوات السابقة باذن الله ستشتغل
*


----------



## التوزري (13 ديسمبر 2008)

يوجد الحل
يكفي ان تستعمل البرنامج المرفق
بعد وضع قرص وهمي تثبت عليه الملفات بعد فك الضغط 
سوف يعمل البرنامج بادن الله


----------



## جبار الغالبي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## الأوسيمى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## الأوسيمى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووورين يعطيكم ألف عافييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية


----------



## الأوسيمى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اراس القيسي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلموووووو اخي جاري التحميل


----------



## ادور (8 أكتوبر 2009)

والله مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم والله


----------



## ممدوح اباظة (2 أبريل 2010)

بعد التكرار اكثر من مرة ومحاولة تحميل اسطوانة بدائل القطع الالكترونية لم يتم التحميل فما العمل


----------



## ممدوح اباظة (2 أبريل 2010)

اريد تحميل اسطوانة بدائل القطع الالكترونية:32:


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (3 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أخواني المهندسين العرب الأعزاء السلام عليكم..​ 
 هذه أسطوانة ECA VRT DVD 2009 تحميل مباشر من الرابط بالتورنت.​ 






 فقط أضغط على الرابط الذي بالأسفل وجهز برنامج التورنت وأستلم..


رابط البرنامج التورنت​ 
وأنصح بنسخ الأيزو على أسطوانه DVD لأن البرنامج يطالب بالاسطوانة الأصلية ويكتشف محركات الأقراص الوهمية...​ 
 وكمان بس عشان ماتزعلوا هذا كراك حتي لو مابدك تصنع أسطوانة DVD..​ 
أضغط هنا للكراك

وشكراً​


----------



## samirco (16 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور على الاسطوانة التحفة*

:12:


haci farid قال:


> الى اعظاء و زوار المنتدى الكريم
> هذا اول موظوع لي المنتدى اتمنى ان ينال اعجاب الجميع
> الموظوع عبارة عن اسطوانة للبدائل الالكترونية مقسمة الى 9 اجزاء معها السريال جاهزة للحرق على السيدي روم
> رابط التحميل
> ...


----------



## samirco (16 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور على الاسطوانة التحفة*


----------



## A.Sayad (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاك اله خيراً 
لاأجد أحسن من هذا الدعاء الذي به يجزل العطاء


----------



## RAAFATATEYA (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا عزيزى على هذا الإهتمام والرد على كل إستفسار


----------



## ck3muthana (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حج ابراهيم (14 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل للسادة المشرفين والاخوه الاعضاء


----------



## abo qasm (21 يناير 2012)

جاري التحميل مشكوووور على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## abo qasm (21 يناير 2012)

كلك زؤؤؤء الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (22 يناير 2012)

*تسلم يا عمونا*


----------

